

Why geeks get all the girls - delinquentme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL65rnXiQHg&feature=related

======
delinquentme
I with there were subtitles or some dialogue or something... but damn this is
all kind of novel and lucky.

cute girl too!

